# How do I register Weathermaster by Milieu



## Nightwasp (Jan 6, 2008)

I had this program on CD, installed it recently and it is fantastic. It meets all my needs for Calanders, weather, climate, and planning events for my campaign. But I can't use it past the trial period with out registering. I can't do that because the company appears to not exist anymore. Anyone have a contact for the company? A search of the web shows a broken website with no contact info.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2008)

If they're gone, then not much you can do.


----------



## JohnnFour (Jan 6, 2008)

I think they went out of service/business a couple of years ago. I tried to get a re-registration from them after switching computers and no luck. Their software is great, but suffers from hammer and nail syndrome. The weather stuff takes up 75%+ of the GUI, leaving just a small postage stamp area for the GM log, and I felt it should have been the other way around. Best weather software I've used to date though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 28, 2008)

JohnnFour said:
			
		

> I think they went out of service/business a couple of years ago. I tried to get a re-registration from them after switching computers and no luck. Their software is great, but suffers from hammer and nail syndrome. The weather stuff takes up 75%+ of the GUI, leaving just a small postage stamp area for the GM log, and I felt it should have been the other way around. Best weather software I've used to date though.




What happens when you try to switch computers Johnn?  I have a registered copy but I obviously don't want to keep it on the same computer forever.

I was messing around with Weathermaster last night, trying to create a world that replicates the weather in the Southern Hemisphere (i.e. Summer is December-February, etc.) but I was having trouble.  For some reason it kept making the seasons change over on the default dates (i.e. March 16 or 17) when I wanted it to change over on March 1.  I was hoping to e-mail MileuSim to get some help with it. Obviously that's not going to work now.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Hospitaller (Feb 11, 2008)

There is actually a feature to move the license from one computer to another. It's described in the help file. Basically what it comes down to is to install the software on the new computer start the software on the old computer while pressing shift and you'll get a screen to transfer the license to the new computer.

I'd like to know if there's anyone out there who has a copy of the installation file? My backup was on a CD that had an accident.


----------



## Hospitaller (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually found the installation file on Wayback Machine, so problem solved.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 29, 2008)

Hospitaller said:
			
		

> There is actually a feature to move the license from one computer to another. It's described in the help file. Basically what it comes down to is to install the software on the new computer start the software on the old computer while pressing shift and you'll get a screen to transfer the license to the new computer.
> 
> I'd like to know if there's anyone out there who has a copy of the installation file? My backup was on a CD that had an accident.




Did transferring the software work?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nightwasp (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the installation software but not the license key.


----------



## Dargurd (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get hold of the 30 day trial software. 

I used to have the fully licenced version on my old pc sadly i no longer have the software or the licence and id really like to use it to help me set up my new Eberron campaign. 

Im kind of hoping the guy that used to make it still reads forums like this 

Regards...


----------



## Feaelin (Sep 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, the software won't do you any good on a new PC, you have to fetch a new license key when installling Milieu's software on a new machine.

...and they appear to have fallen off the world. I purchased a license years back, and like you, I have a new machine, but I'm out of luck.


----------



## Feaelin (Sep 21, 2008)

Hospitaller said:


> There is actually a feature to move the license from one computer to another. It's described in the help file. Basically what it comes down to is to install the software on the new computer start the software on the old computer while pressing shift and you'll get a screen to transfer the license to the new computer.
> 
> I'd like to know if there's anyone out there who has a copy of the installation file? My backup was on a CD that had an accident.




Except I've never seen it work successfully.


----------



## Dargurd (Sep 21, 2008)

Ack I can see this is looking like a dead end. What a shame it was a great piece of software.


----------

